# Wyndham Points Value



## snyder.cms (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

We just purchased out first Wyndham contract (resale) for 154,000 annual points. However, after reading some complaints about Wyndham out there on the interwebs, one topic that has come up a couple of times is declines in point value. 

The claim is that the point requirement to book accommodations within Wyndham climbs regularly- so that while a person may be able to book a 2bdrm for 120,000 points at Wyndham XYZ this year, that same 2bdrm may cost 160,000 points next year...thus forcing people to continue adding points continually. The claim is that this is within Wyndham. 

My wife and I have been members of Disney Vacation Club for years and just assumed Wyndham worked the same way... that they may shuffle point requirements around week to week to balance demand, but that the points within a resort stay the same. In other words, 200 points today will get me the same accommodations that 200 points will in 2035. 

Can someone help clarify how this works in Wyndham? 

Thanks!


----------



## markb53 (Jan 22, 2014)

snyder.cms said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We just purchased out first Wyndham contract (resale) for 154,000 annual points. However, after reading some complaints about Wyndham out there on the interwebs, one topic that has come up a couple of times is declines in point value.
> 
> ...



When people are referring to "point inflation" they are referring to the fact that the newer resorts always seem to have higher point cost than the older resorts. A 2 BR in one of the older resorts might cost 154k points for a week. While some of the newer resorts might 231k or 308k. But as long as your talking about a single resort, the points don't change. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 22, 2014)

If you have a CWP (Club Wyndham Plus) deeded contract, pull out you deed and you will see if says, 154,000 UDI points out of 67,567,467 issued points for the XYZ resort with deed being 123 Main street ... 

Points total deeded can not change - a new building would be another deed total value of points.

markb53 has describe "point inflation" correctly. It is across the various resorts of the system. Your 154K in points will "rent" the exact same week and condo unit at your resort or similar "point valued resort" *UNLESS:*

The big math geniuses "rebalance" the total points into different weeks and/or units. Be like dividing homemade cookies between children - possible, but costly in whining. Plus, all those Member Directories would have to be reprinted and distributed.


----------



## Nahanni (Jan 22, 2014)

Just like in DVC, 200 points might get a 1BR at OKW but will only get a studio at the newer VGF.


----------



## snyder.cms (Jan 22, 2014)

That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 22, 2014)

snyder.cms said:


> My wife and I have been members of Disney Vacation Club for years and just assumed Wyndham worked the same way... that they may shuffle point requirements around week to week to balance demand, but that the points within a resort stay the same. In other words, 200 points today will get me the same accommodations that 200 points will in 2035.
> 
> Can someone help clarify how this works in Wyndham?
> 
> Thanks!



It works exactly like DVC.  Existing resorts can shuffle points but new resorts are totally free to define their point structure, just like VGF did.

So your 200 points today will get you the same accommodations in 2035 in the same property.   Not necessarily new ones built after you purchased your points.


----------

